# My dalmation molly is dying!



## dalmationmolly (Jul 11, 2012)

I am so scared! I have 2 dalmation mollies, and I have had them for about 3 weeks. They are both female.

They seemed fine at first, but one of them was always bigger than the other. One of them would always chase the other around, and the other would always hide (in the castle, or in the corner behind the grass) and when the other one would come, it would chase it and it would swim away fast. One fish ALWAYS chased the other.

And when I fed them, one fish would ALWAYS get the food no matter what. It would get it quickly and chase the other fish and the other fish wouldn't get as much.

Well recently I have noticed the other one is in the corner a lot and doesn't move and it has become very very skinny. It is ALWAYS swimming upwards (as if it has swim bladder). Today when I fed them this fish swam AWAY from the food (which it never does because they both go crazy when I give them food). 

I decided to isolate it when it was swimming vertical again (for hours in the corner) and give it a cooked, peeled pea which I broke into very small pieces. It was in a small container and swam around in circles, I dropped the food and it didn't eat it.

I then threw some flakes in and it kept swimming it circles and didn't touch one flake... the flakes sank and it kept swimming in circles.

Then I dropped it back into the tank.

It swam vertical for a bit then the next time I looked it was at the very bank of the tank, wedged in between the heater and the wall. I looked at it and only its mouth was moving, so I shook the heater and it swam away quickly.

The other one seems fine and is swimming around and eating and looks healthier.

Then the sick molly was in the corner again when I saw her last, I turned the light off and left.

I am so worried when I look tomorrow one of them will be dead!

Please help! What is wrong with it? When it is in the corner, if the other fish comes it swims away fast and hides but eventually it hides again.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

are they both male or female? or one of each? i know if you have one male one female its most likely getting tortured by the male bothering her so much. and that would be a reason why its not eating and hiding. 

drop a couple more in there and see what happens.


----------



## dalmationmolly (Jul 11, 2012)

theyre both female..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

hmm, have you tested the water?


----------

